# Jt. Compound over Mastic?



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

are you just trying to have smooth drywall there instead of a row of tile? from the looks of it i wouldn't just put joint compound over the mastic, i cant see that turning out good.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What id you're over all plan??:huh:


----------

